# Wooster



## Woosterpaintman (Nov 6, 2015)

Hello All, I'm posting this to see what are your thoughts on the WOOSTER brand of Brushes/Rollers... Please post opinions, questions, and or concerns about the Brand line THANKS


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Love the Rollers, I have not used the brushes mainly because my store does not carry them. My one complaint is that my 9 in roller frame squeaks. I bought a new one thinking that it was just an issue with that particular frame, but the new one also squeaks. Drives me nuts.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Wooster roller system rocks, frame and pole. Been moving away from your brush and roller skins of late.


----------



## Woosterpaintman (Nov 6, 2015)

The green Sherlock Roller cage Frame?


----------



## Woosterpaintman (Nov 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Wooster roller system rocks, frame and pole. Been moving away from your brush and roller skins of late.


Why is that as far as moving away from brushes ?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

The wooster sherlock poles are the best extension poles I've ever used. Just gotta make sure you don't press the release button and let the pole shorten to quick. Blows out the back end of the handle.

Only one I've ever had to replace was my 2'-4'. But after 12yrs of punishing daily service, I couldn't blame the poor thing.


----------



## Woosterpaintman (Nov 6, 2015)

Pete the Painter said:


> Love the Rollers, I have not used the brushes mainly because my store does not carry them. My one complaint is that my 9 in roller frame squeaks. I bought a new one thinking that it was just an issue with that particular frame, but the new one also squeaks. Drives me nuts.


If you are using the Sherlock Roller Frame and its squeaking, place it in water over night, spin dry it in the AM and the squeaking should fade. if problem returns just soak in water over night.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Wooster fan for the most part. I really like the FTP brushes, the 14' rollers, poles, frames, etc. 

One thing I wish they would do is come out with a true microfiber roller, specifically a mini roller. I like the mocroplush for some things, but they are not a true microfiber. I use the Mini Cage system a lot but find myself having to use Purdy Jumbo Mini naps to get the performance I'm looking for, for certain tasks like rolling trim. 

Also more options for covered end minis would be nice. About all of the Mini Cage naps have a button on the end. Another reason I use the Purdy naps. Covered end rollers are nice for cutting in inside corners and other tasks. I like the Wooster mini frames a lot better than the Purdy's, that's the only reason I haven't switched totally.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Love the frames (surelock) and poles. The super fabs shed too much so I use Purdy white doves or microfiber when the finish matters which is on just about everything anyone can see. Super fabs that have been used a few times are great but i'm not cleaning any covers these days.they sure do load up nicely though. I just wish they didn't shed.I don't have an opinion on the brushes...I use Purdy mostly because SW carries them and it's easy. I'll drive outta the way to get frames and poles when I need to. Yes, the frames squeek if they're dry. I just get the ends wet with water really quick before I slip a sleeve on. No problems. Ever. They last forever and when it (or they)dies (after much abuse) I go buy 10 more. I've been using the same set up for 20+ years and have no intention of changing anytime soon!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

lilpaintchic said:


> ...I use Purdy mostly because SW carries them and it's easy.....!



Pretty much the opposite for me. We use SW paints so rarely I normally only go there for sundries. Like the Purdy naps. Would be nice if Wooster would catch up in that aspect and save me some trips to Sherwin.


----------



## Woosterpaintman (Nov 6, 2015)

Jmayspaint said:


> Wooster fan for the most part. I really like the FTP brushes, the 14' rollers, poles, frames, etc.
> 
> One thing I wish they would do is come out with a true microfiber roller, specifically a mini roller. I like the mocroplush for some things, but they are not a true microfiber. I use the Mini Cage system a lot but find myself having to use Purdy Jumbo Mini naps to get the performance I'm looking for, for certain tasks like rolling trim.
> 
> Also more options for covered end minis would be nice. About all of the Mini Cage naps have a button on the end. Another reason I use the Purdy naps. Covered end rollers are nice for cutting in inside corners and other tasks. I like the Wooster mini frames a lot better than the Purdy's, that's the only reason I haven't switched totally.


 
The Micro PLush is a more refined Micro Fiber. it is a more traditional woven fiber, not imported like most... on the other hand 
Side Nap vs. Button End​ Some painters use minirollers to paint corners, where two adjacent walls or the wall and ceiling​ are the same color. For this, a cover that has fabric wrapped around the end is needed—a side​ nap or closed end. Other painters want minis that allow them to paint beside a surface of a​ different color, or an unpainted surface. In that case, a button end creates a cleaner line and​ provides greater control. Both roller styles are useful... hope this helped !


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I prefer still all Wooster brushes and sleeves
Most everybody I know still does.
That said. Eeeh. The unavailability of them now directly from the paint store, sherwin, we will get used to the what they now carry. Eventually we will. Nobody is gonna regularly make a special trip forever. Paint and brushes and handles and sleeves they get ordered at the same time and go on the same charge so? A pretty large loyal following is getting lost here, just a matter of time now.


----------



## Woosterpaintman (Nov 6, 2015)

Oden said:


> I prefer still all Wooster brushes and sleeves
> Most everybody I know still does.
> That said. Eeeh. The unavailability of them now directly from the paint store, sherwin, we will get used to the what they now carry. Eventually we will. Nobody is gonna regularly make a special trip forever. Paint and brushes and handles and sleeves they get ordered at the same time and go on the same charge so? A pretty large loyal following is getting lost here, just a matter of time now.


yeah you wont find Wooster in a SW store because they are competitors. Purdy will be in there because they are owned by SW. To get a Wooster Brand you have to go to tradition paint store i.e PPG, Ben Moore etc... Wooster does private label in Lowes and Home depot as well !


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Woosterpaintman said:


> The Micro PLush is a more refined Micro Fiber. it is a more traditional woven fiber, not imported like most... on the other hand
> Side Nap vs. Button End​ Some painters use minirollers to paint corners, where two adjacent walls or the wall and ceiling​ are the same color. For this, a cover that has fabric wrapped around the end is needed—a side​ nap or closed end. Other painters want minis that allow them to paint beside a surface of a​ different color, or an unpainted surface. In that case, a button end creates a cleaner line and​ provides greater control. Both roller styles are useful... hope this helped !




The thing about the mocroplush is that they can shed tiny fibers like a woven nap. With a Purdy, or other brands of what I'm calling a "true" microfiber, if they do shed is a big blob of fiber than you see right away instead of little hairs. The Purdy micros are basically shed free after a rinse of wash. 

I do like the button end minis for some things. If I'm rolling in conjunction with cutting in, as the Mini Cages are advertised as being good for, the button is just the trick. More often though, like when cutting in ceilings where the walls will be painted also, rolling panel doors, trim, etc. the wrapped ends are critical. 

I'm trying to think of a wrapped end Mini Cage nap.....not coming to mind. Do they have any wrapped end 4'?


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I love most of the Wooster products. I live about 40 miles away from the factory. You used to be able to go directly to the factory and buy what you wanted but they don't do that anymore. I've become a big fan of the PRO brush. Some on here don't like it, but, man, it makes a nice, firm, straight line that I just love. Purdy just has too much play in the bristles and slows me down. I can fly through my cut-ins with the PRO.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Why don't you offer us paint talk guys some kind of deal while you are on here 
Thanks


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Been using the Sherlock pole for years--prefer it to anything out there. Currently using Purdy frames in 9" and minis--only complaint is the water dripping from the solid core. Mine never squeak (knock on wood). The Wooster mini seems a little cheaply made? Use mostly Purdy sleeves (standard and mini). Open to change that, but would have to buy at big box or bulk online. 

Go back and forth between Wooster Pro Ultra and Corona brushes. Recently picked up 3" angle sash Alpha to try at cutting in--have not used it yet. I have a bushel of Purdy brushes but hardly use them anymore--many have been demoted to primer use or exteriors. I have a Chinex FTP? that I've used with Advanced several time. It cleans up better, but not necessarily a better finish than Corona Cortez. 

Thanks for the post--takes courage to ask "wide open" questions in a "wide open" forum. It probably is the best way to get feedback from the users in the field. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Other than the Sherlock pole, and a 4 inch brush I use when I have to hand paint siding, I don't use Wooster products. I started with Purdy brushes, switched to Coronas, and would be hard pressed to believe that Wooster brushes out-perform them. I have too many brushes as it is. Purdy's have been demoted to exterior work and dust brushes.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> The wooster sherlock poles are the best extension poles I've ever used. Just gotta make sure you don't press the release button and let the pole shorten to quick. Blows out the back end of the handle.
> 
> Only one I've ever had to replace was my 2'-4'. But after 12yrs of punishing daily service, I couldn't blame the poor thing.


It also hurts like 4377 when ya disengage the lock and it comes down pinching my finger. Sometimes ya gotta shorten the pole up in a stairwell or something and the quick release button works REALLY well. That's operator error though you could t pay me to use a different system.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sherlock poles and frames are all I've used since forever. :thumbup:


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I use the Wooster ultra pro lindbeck for flat walls. Super pro lindbeck for textured walls.
I used Purdy poles and frames for years but have switched to Wooster frames. They're just plain tough. Seemed like id get a month out of a Purdy cage and have to replace it.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Woosterpaintman said:


> If you are using the Sherlock Roller Frame and its squeaking, place it in water over night, spin dry it in the AM and the squeaking should fade. if problem returns just soak in water over night.


I just do it right before I slip the cover on. Quick dip, spin,cover on and no squeek in all day. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Wooster needs to made 4" mini roller frame with the Sherlock connection. It sucks having to use the adapter.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

All wooster rolling gear. Only complaints is the squeaky handle, which I hear is now fixed with new bushings and the jumbo kote sleeves don't release easy enough. A quick release handle in that size would be great. Just tried the 5/16 microplush today with satin impervo oil, real nice finish!


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Always been a Wooster brush man. Sherlock frames too. Don't mind the squeak.....sounds like money.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Lambrecht said:


> Wooster needs to made 4" mini roller frame with the Sherlock connection. It sucks having to use the adapter.



They do. Maybe you've got the older kind, or the lighter weight kind. 

I have mostly these


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Before I get to my questions, I'll first say that I'm a big fan of the Alpha & FTP brushes, as well as the Sherlock poles. Their clicking/locking mechanism is the best in the business.

Now, my questions...
-on a scale of 1-100, 1 being a foam brush from the dollar store, 80 being the Alpha, and 85 being the FTP, what would you score the private label Wooster brushes sold at the big box stores?
-why doesn't Wooster make closed-end mini rollers?
-what would you consider the very best brush & roller for painting BM's Advance?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Before I get to my questions, I'll first say that I'm a big fan of the Alpha & FTP brushes, as well as the Sherlock poles. Their clicking/locking mechanism is the best in the business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great questions StelZer

I'm a bit Wooster fan. Polar bears are our favorite cover. I agree on the need for more fuzzy ended mini roller. I appreciate that Wooster has been a very active supporter of the Pdca on a national level.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> They do. Maybe you've got the older kind, or the lighter weight kind.
> 
> I have mostly these


I was talking about handles without the cage. Roller covers for the cageless handles are ubiquitous whereas the covers for the handle in your pic usually can only be found at certain paint stores.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Lambrecht said:


> I was talking about handles without the cage. Roller covers for the cageless handles are ubiquitous whereas the covers for the handle in your pic usually can only be found at certain paint stores.



Yeah, and the no cage ones (whizz type) have a much bigger selection of nap styles including wrapped end microfibers. 

I prefer the cage one because they spin more freely, but end up using the other kind often because of availability like you say.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> Yeah, and the no cage ones (whizz type) have a much bigger selection of nap styles including wrapped end microfibers.
> 
> I prefer the cage one because they spin more freely, but end up using the other kind often because of availability like you say.



Yeah I have a few of the cage type frames but never end up using them. I like being able to buy contractor packs of whizz style naps, 10-12 in a pack. Much more economical.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Not the Surlock frame but the other top frame but with wire cage. Been using more Corona 2" trim brushes. But most times I have brushes forever. Love the little jumbo frames 1/2 diameter frames about. Skins I have been bouncing around. Was a big fan of. Polar bear. But got tried of all of the roller spatter. The only go to roller skin is sheep skin for ceilings. We Do a lot of redo painting. 
David


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Pete the Painter said:


> Love the Rollers, I have not used the brushes mainly because my store does not carry them. My one complaint is that my 9 in roller frame squeaks. I bought a new one thinking that it was just an issue with that particular frame, but the new one also squeaks. Drives me nuts.


Spray with wd40 and then 3 in 1 oil the inside ends where the bearings are enclosed. If you do this when new and treat it again regularly, it will roll without a squeak. :whistling2:


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

jennifertemple said:


> Spray with wd40 and then 3 in 1 oil the inside ends where the bearings are enclosed. If you do this when new and treat it again regularly, it will roll without a squeak. :whistling2:


As mentioned previously, the squeak in the Sherlock frame has been addressed. The material of which the bearings are made has been changed. In extensive testing it has been found that this new material greatly reduces/eliminates what some perceive as an annoying squeak. 

The new bearings are black in color while the old ones were white. All production runs are now with the new bearings. However, it may be a period of time until the previous version flushes through distribution channel. 

Thanks for your support!


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Micro Plush vs Microfiber*



Woosterpaintman said:


> The Micro PLush is a more refined Micro Fiber. it is a more traditional woven fiber, not imported like most... on the other hand
> Side Nap vs. Button End​ Some painters use minirollers to paint corners, where two adjacent walls or the wall and ceiling​ are the same color. For this, a cover that has fabric wrapped around the end is needed—a side​ nap or closed end. Other painters want minis that allow them to paint beside a surface of a​ different color, or an unpainted surface. In that case, a button end creates a cleaner line and​ provides greater control. Both roller styles are useful... hope this helped !


Woosterpaintman, I have a question. About a year ago I purchased a Benjamin Moore 5/16" microfiber with a dark green core. Shortly after that I purchased a Wooster Pro 5/16" microfiber at Home Depot, also with a dark green core. They appeared to be more or less identical. I think the BM dealer even said the BM roller was made by Wooster. Now you mention a 5/16" Microplush. Is this the same as the other two?

I started using these because of working for a GC that only wanted me to prime and paint with 1/4 nap rollers. I was able to convince him to let me use the 5/16" and it really does give a nice fine finish and holds at least twice the paint of a 1/4" roller sleave. I really like the 5/16" and wish that more than just one Home Depot in my area would carry them.

futtyos


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Holy fine finishes Batman! Rolling everything with 1/4" is madness! But then I just club most things with a polar bear nap. I did show restraint the other day and had the guys use a 3/8" x 18" on a bunch of semi gloss walls in bathrooms. Had to do a third coat over primed drywall with ultra spec interior semi gloss. In fairness was a light yellowish color, we used a 4"X 1/2" whizz to cut the inside corners and floors with and the 3/8"x 18" for the main rolling. The whizz covered much better so did a third in hopes it would even out. Switched to a 1/2" x 9" microfiber to help it cover. Hopefully the third time is a charm.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Yeah, and the no cage ones (whizz type) have a much bigger selection of nap styles including wrapped end microfibers.
> 
> I prefer the cage one because they spin more freely, but end up using the other kind often because of availability like you say.


Wooster actually has a lot more nap styles then you would think for those frames. Paint stores just don't want to carry all of them because they sit and never get sold.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> Spray with wd40 and then 3 in 1 oil the inside ends where the bearings are enclosed. If you do this when new and treat it again regularly, it will roll without a squeak. :whistling2:


No,no,no. If you want something that actually lubricates for more then 30 seconds use Tri-flow.


----------



## allaboutfun (Apr 2, 2015)

Woosterpaintman said:


> The Micro PLush is a more refined Micro Fiber. it is a more traditional woven fiber, not imported like most... on the other hand
> Side Nap vs. Button End​ Some painters use minirollers to paint corners, where two adjacent walls or the wall and ceiling​ are the same color. For this, a cover that has fabric wrapped around the end is needed—a side​ nap or closed end. Other painters want minis that allow them to paint beside a surface of a​ different color, or an unpainted surface. In that case, a button end creates a cleaner line and​ provides greater control. Both roller styles are useful... hope this helped !


Side naps are money - love em 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

You can't handle the side naps! Actually there is a reason for this. Most DIY'ers make a hack job out of a paint job in an instant if you put a side nap roller in their hand. I have never seen an actual painter try to do two adjoining walls different colors using a button nap in my life. I'm sure it can be done, but most painters aren't willing to master the technique because it doesn't really gain them any time savings over brush cutting the corner or just masking it.

And I might add, you know how every paint rep basically says the same thing about their particular paint? i.e., It's the bees knees? Brush reps are just as bad. Everyone they come out with is revolutionary! Doesn't matter what brand or price point it is.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*1/4" nap rollers*



Damon T said:


> Holy fine finishes Batman! Rolling everything with 1/4" is madness! But then I just club most things with a polar bear nap. I did show restraint the other day and had the guys use a 3/8" x 18" on a bunch of semi gloss walls in bathrooms. Had to do a third coat over primed drywall with ultra spec interior semi gloss. In fairness was a light yellowish color, we used a 4"X 1/2" whizz to cut the inside corners and floors with and the 3/8"x 18" for the main rolling. The whizz covered much better so did a third in hopes it would even out. Switched to a 1/2" x 9" microfiber to help it cover. Hopefully the third time is a charm.


Damon T, it wasn't my call to use the 1/4" nap roller. The contractor had his prior painter use only 1/4" and he himself only uses them. I found the 5/16" microfiber out of frustration at having to dip my roller for every 9" wide strip of wall or ceiling I was painting. The 5/16" easily does 18" wide swath. Not only that, but the physical ease of use is like night and day compared to the 1/4" nap. If it were up to me, I would be using a 14" Wooster with a 3/8" or 1/2" nap and get much faster coverage and still a relatively smooth finish. 

The place this contractor does all his work in is a round hi rise in downtown Chicago. All the rooms are more or less pie shaped with the exterior wall slightly circular with floor to ceiling windows that let in all kinds of unforgiving light that most painters realy see. He hates orange peel stipple from thick rollers, so I got him to compromise on the 5/16" microfiber.

futtyos


----------



## allaboutfun (Apr 2, 2015)

PACman said:


> You can't handle the side naps! Actually there is a reason for this. Most DIY'ers make a hack job out of a paint job in an instant if you put a side nap roller in their hand. I have never seen an actual painter try to do two adjoining walls different colors using a button nap in my life. I'm sure it can be done, but most painters aren't willing to master the technique because it doesn't really gain them any time savings over brush cutting the corner or just masking it.
> 
> And I might add, you know how every paint rep basically says the same thing about their particular paint? i.e., It's the bees knees? Brush reps are just as bad. Everyone they come out with is revolutionary! Doesn't matter what brand or price point it is.


Waaat??
I do allot of rental flips and am in the same color/finish throughout the house. I also use them to back-roll some exterior areas such as soffit & trim. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

allaboutfun said:


> Waaat??
> I do allot of rental flips and am in the same color/finish throughout the house. I also use them to back-roll some exterior areas such as soffit & trim.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I think you read my comment backwards. They are great for doing same color, but diy'ers try to do all kinds of edges with them and fail miserably. There is a technique to keep the opposing wall from getting swirlies in it. In flat it doesn't matter because the swirls will blend in fine.But most diy'ers struggle with them.


----------



## allaboutfun (Apr 2, 2015)

PACman said:


> I think you read my comment backwards. They are great for doing same color, but diy'ers try to do all kinds of edges with them and fail miserably. There is a technique to keep the opposing wall from getting swirlies in it. In flat it doesn't matter because the swirls will blend in fine.But most diy'ers struggle with them.


Backwards? You replied to my comment with "You can't handle the side naps". Then referred to DIY'ers? 
I keep telling myself that I'm smarter than I look and my wife says "no you're not" ........maybe she's right  


allaboutfun said:


> Waaat??
> I do allot of rental flips and am in the same color/finish throughout the house. I also use them to back-roll some exterior areas such as soffit & trim.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicplett (Oct 23, 2015)

You absolutely cannot find better poles than what Wooster puts out. Love and use their 18" cages very quite frequently. I agree with a previous post the 12" cages do tend to squeak. You just have to give those to an employee, that way you know if their working lol. I've had a few issues with their mini cages falling apart. I do very much appreciate the fact that all their rolling equipment is very solid and the quick disconnect and size adjust is a must. Their large triangle duster is amazing for wiping out homes after drywall prior to spraying. Helps make for an amazing finish. As for their brushes I used them for quite sometime. Loved them. They are great but have found a new favourite. All in all I very much love and swear by my Wooster products.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

allaboutfun said:


> Backwards? You replied to my comment with "You can't handle the side naps". Then referred to DIY'ers?
> I keep telling myself that I'm smarter than I look and my wife says "no you're not" ........maybe she's right
> 
> 
> ...


That was a joke. Get it?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Bought a Wooster "Pro" brush from Home depot last night. $11.47. Seems at that price there shouldn't be hairs sticking out from the end at least 1/8" long past the majority of the tips. Seems it shouldn't have a cut that is sticking out 1/16" too. Makes the Ultra-pro Lindbeck I sell look like a comparative bargain at $13.99 retail and 10% off for contractors. To bad I can't sell any of them because Home Depot sells so many of the "Pro" brushes. But I guess when you are using their One coat paint and primer in one self sealing Marquee the piss poor quality of the brush shouldn't be an issue at all.

Looked through almost 20 brushes and they were all the same. Every filament blend and every size I looked at.

Honk! Honk!


----------



## Allsurface (Aug 17, 2014)

By far best brush and good price. I think I paid 19
Does great cuts, even final on baseboard with very thin top edge. 
If you have never used this type of brush, you need to start. Longer and about twice as thick as regular brushes. 
I am having the store get the 4" Wooster in, and I'm sure I can cut great with that too, only faster. 
The purdy is my second choice, not as crisp in thin edge base, but still a great brush, about $23.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Allsurface said:


> By far best brush and good price. I think I paid 19
> Does great cuts, even final on baseboard with very thin top edge.
> If you have never used this type of brush, you need to start. Longer and about twice as thick as regular brushes.
> I am having the store get the 4" Wooster in, and I'm sure I can cut great with that too, only faster.
> ...


Is that a Wooster 3" Jaguar?


----------



## Allsurface (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes, I believe it is. 
Have you tried it?


----------



## Allsurface (Aug 17, 2014)

But this is extra firm, they also make a soft and firm. I can't get those unless I order a case. I would want to try first.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Allsurface said:


> Yes, I believe it is.
> Have you tried it?


No but I have sold a few! It is a very good wall brush. Like you said it is very thick and puts quite a bit of paint on the wall. I believe they are 7/8" thick at the ferrule. They can be hard to sell because of the price, but if you really want to move they are hard to beat!

Also, the Purdy Pro-xtra is one of my favorite brushes for painting exteriors.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

Allsurface said:


> But this is extra firm, they also make a soft and firm. I can't get those unless I order a case. I would want to try first.


Allsurface - 

Private message me your shipping information and I will get samples to you to try. Do you prefer straight or angle? There is a 3 1/2" Jaguar Angle Wall available in the firm formulation.

Thanks for your support!

I just noticed your low post count. I think you may have to increase the number of posts before you can private message others. Keep trying and we'll get samples to you!!


----------



## Allsurface (Aug 17, 2014)

I was a manger at many paint companies, mostly for commercial customers. Selling an expensive brush was always difficult, I think they thought we made a lot more on them. But once a painter got a real brush in their hand they never went back. 
So when I started on my own many years ago, a good brush was and still is a must.
Brush and roller guy can attest to this, since he is willing to give a sample, if you try one, you will buy for life.
I see guy cutting using a 2 1/2 and they are dipping at least three times more than me. 
Maybe some people don't think you can cut with a 3" straight brush, it's easier than it looks..


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Wooster FTP chinex are excellent brushes and hold up well.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Allsurface said:


> By far best brush and good price. I think I paid 19
> Does great cuts, even final on baseboard with very thin top edge.
> If you have never used this type of brush, you need to start. Longer and about twice as thick as regular brushes.
> I am having the store get the 4" Wooster in, and I'm sure I can cut great with that too, only faster.
> ...


Nice looking brushes.

What do you use the plaster of paris for?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Allsurface said:


> I was a manger at many paint companies, mostly for commercial customers. Selling an expensive brush was always difficult, I think they thought we made a lot more on them. But once a painter got a real brush in their hand they never went back.
> So when I started on my own many years ago, a good brush was and still is a must.
> Brush and roller guy can attest to this, since he is willing to give a sample, if you try one, you will buy for life.
> I see guy cutting using a 2 1/2 and they are dipping at least three times more than me.
> Maybe some people don't think you can cut with a 3" straight brush, it's easier than it looks..


Finally, someone else who sees the 3" brush as the default, go-to brush. :thumbsup:


----------



## Allsurface (Aug 17, 2014)

Plaster is for repairing....plaster. 
Dries fast, like sheet rock 20 powder. Essentially the same chemical make up.
And I can make a cast if some one breaks their arm.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Allsurface said:


> I was a manger at many paint companies, mostly for commercial customers. Selling an expensive brush was always difficult, I think they thought we made a lot more on them. But once a painter got a real brush in their hand they never went back.
> So when I started on my own many years ago, a good brush was and still is a must.
> Brush and roller guy can attest to this, since he is willing to give a sample, if you try one, you will buy for life.
> I see guy cutting using a 2 1/2 and they are dipping at least three times more than me.
> Maybe some people don't think you can cut with a 3" straight brush, it's easier than it looks..


I've always cut with a 3" flat brush. Just what I was taught.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Zoomer said:


> Wooster FTP chinex are excellent brushes and hold up well.


Make sure you get one that's cut straight or you'll play hell trying to figure out the brush marks.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

PACman said:


> I've always cut with a 3" flat brush. Just what I was taught.


When you cut with a 3'' flat brush, do you use a sash or wall version?

The bristles on wall brushes are usually longer, and there are more of them making the brush much thicker, right?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I paint paint said:


> When you cut with a 3'' flat brush, do you use a sash or wall version?
> 
> The bristles on wall brushes are usually longer, and there are more of them making the brush much thicker, right?


I prefer a longer handle, But i have used the beaver tail handles as well. It's really just a matter of feel. But keep in mind I was taught to paint and turned loose on some barns, so my learned technique may be questionable to most. (they were some pretty damn good looking barns when we got done with them I must say though.)

And yes, there are generally more bristles on a "wall" brush then on say an angled sash brush. They are also usually longer. The Wooster Jaguar is one of them. It has even more bristles then a standard wall brush.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I always wanted to try one of the rubber handled Wooster brushes, but I haven't seen them in stores until today. 









Tried it with some acrylic polly. I think the bristles are the same, but the handle rocks! Feels good in my hand, more ergonomic or something 

A chinex bristle brush with a rubber handle would be awesome.


----------



## Jab1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Love wooster. Used to be a purdy guy but not anymore wooster all the way


----------



## Allsurface (Aug 17, 2014)

If you're just looking for the rubber handle, there's a product called plasti-dip.
It comes in a spray or a dip version, you can use on brush handles, or many other things.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> I always wanted to try one of the rubber handled Wooster brushes, but I haven't seen them in stores until today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooster makes one I think. I'll check the catalog tomorrow.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Allsurface said:


> If you're just looking for the rubber handle, there's a product called plasti-dip.
> It comes in a spray or a dip version, you can use on brush handles, or many other things.



That's a good idea, but you still couldn't bend the handle like a Barbie Doll's leg :jester: 










I don't know why that's cool, it just is. Guess I'm an easily amused paint dork.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> A chinex bristle brush with a rubber handle would be awesome.





PACman said:


> Wooster makes one I think. I'll check the catalog tomorrow.


I think the only 100% Chinex Wooster with a rubber handle is the tiny Shortcut:

http://www.woosterbrush.com/brushes/catalog/chinex-ftp/chinex-ftp-4411/


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

I paint paint said:


> I think the only 100% Chinex Wooster with a rubber handle is the tiny Shortcut:
> 
> http://www.woosterbrush.com/brushes/catalog/chinex-ftp/chinex-ftp-4411/


Correct!


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Pete the Painter said:


> Love the Rollers, I have not used the brushes mainly because my store does not carry them. My one complaint is that my 9 in roller frame squeaks. I bought a new one thinking that it was just an issue with that particular frame, but the new one also squeaks. Drives me nuts.


their roller frames do squeek. not all, but about 2 out of every 3. there are good Corona roller frames on line. paintshop.com or something. Wooster brushes all rock. silver tip is a great cut brush, 12.99, that will cut really good for a few weeks, then buy new one!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

PACman said:


> No,no,no. If you want something that actually lubricates for more then 30 seconds use Tri-flow.


Okey-Dokey, I'll try some and see what the difference will be. The method you quoted me on has worked well for me, for many years, but better IS better!.:yes:


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

jennifertemple said:


> Okey-Dokey, I'll try some and see what the difference will be. The method you quoted me on has worked well for me, for many years, but better IS better!.:yes:


Ok. but i must disclose that I am a Tri-flow dealer too. But I think you will be surprised at the difference.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Wooster FTP excellent brushes


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Woowee for Wooster!:thumbup:


----------



## Big Kahunna (Jan 18, 2012)

A buddy told me they changed the bearings in the frame to stop the squeak. He actually likes the squeak he says he knows when his guys are working.


----------

